# Anyone every buy germanium transistors from ecTransistors.com?



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 15, 2020)

I'm tempted, but their prices and inventory seem "too good to be true."


----------



## Nostradoomus (Jul 15, 2020)

Judging by their “smiling white business people” banner...that’s a no from me dawg.


----------



## bschobs (Jul 15, 2020)

Reminiscent of an Indian Rx website... something don't smell right.


----------



## zgrav (Jul 15, 2020)

looks like stock photos, and poorly selected ones as well.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 16, 2020)

Yeah, it smelled pretty funny to me too.  No sale.


----------

